# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الكتب التي تكلمت عن طلب العلم وآدابه

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما هي الكتب التي تكلمت  عن طلب العلم وآدابه ؟

أرجوا من الإخوة والأخوات أن يضع كل  من عرف اسم كتاب في طلب العلم هنا 
حتى يسل على الطلبة الرجوع والدراية بكتب الطلب وأسمائها .

----------


## مروان العزي

يمكنك الحصول على كتاب حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر ابو زيد وقد شرحه العلامة أبن عثيمين رحمه الله وهو مطبوع ومتوفر في المكتبات

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

1- التبيان فى بيان آداب حامل القرآن للنووي.
2- الجامع لأخلاق الرواي وآداب السامع   (الخطيب البغدادي / تحقيق محمود الطحان) .
3- جامع بيان العلم وفضله ( ابن عبدالبر / تحقيق أبو الأشبال الزهيري)
4- تعليم المتعلم طريق التعلم للزرنوجي، وشرحه لابن إسماعيل.
5- منطلقات طالب العلم، للشيخ المربي: محمد حسين يعقوب.
6- النبذ في اداب طلب العلم للشيخ حمد بن ابراهيم العثمان
7- علو الهمة د.محمد المقدم
8- آداب طالب العلم د.أنس أحمد كرزون
9- المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي للأخ ذياب بن سعد الغامدي وراجعه فضلة العلامة عبد الله بن جبرين
10- اقتضاء العلم العمل الخطيب البغدادي
11- العلم والعلماء للشيخ ابو بكر الجزائري
12- مجموع رسائل ومقالات الشيخ عبد الله بن قعود -رحمة الله- فقد افرد مبحث بعنوان ( توجيهات لطلاب العلم)
13- معالم في طريق طلب العلم للشيخ السدحان

بعضه مستفاد من هنا:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=806370

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

*كتب مهمة في بيان العلم وادابه وفضله (يحتوي على 140 كتاب في أدب الطلب).* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  
*آداب طالب العلم ،محاضرة للعلاّمة المُحدّث الشّيخ عبد الكريم الخُضَيْر*
*حمل لأول مرة: النبذ في آداب طلب العلم, تأليف: حمد العثمان Pdf‏*
محاضرة *آداب طالب العلم* للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني (مرئي+صوتي)
*آداب طالبـ*/ـة *العلم* للشخ : محمد المنجد -حفظه الله تعالى-
منظومة في *آداب* الطلب للعلامة المحقق ابن عبد البر المالكي رحمة الله

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

السبل المرضية ...لابى فهر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 

أرجوا ذكر الكتب  وشروحها فقط مع وجود روابطها إن وجد 
ونرجئ ذكر المحاضرات المفرغة والمرئية  والصوتية الآن  لوضعها في موضوع آخر 

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن - يحيى بن شرف النووي (ت) بشير محمد عيون (ط1) مكتبة المؤيد*

http://www.4shared.com/file/225206392/bf273aa7/__

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر  أبو زيد رحمه الله
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open.php?book=251&cat=18

وهذا نظمها لسلطان الشمري 
http://www.t-elm.net/moltaqa/showthread.php?t=3539


*شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد   شرح بن عثيمين رحمه الله* 
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=8&book=8324






[*شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي  * http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=127404





أحمد سعيد الفودعي


                 [*شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سعد الشتري

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=140927
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm?d...categoryid=496

* 
*نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر ابو زيد بصوت الشيخ محمد العريفي ووصيية الالبيري*

http://www.vb.islam4m.com/t7659/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تفريغ  شرح كتاب التبيان 


http://www.imanway.com/akhawat/forumdisplay.php?f=106


*محاضرات الشيخ أيمن رشدي سويد حفظه الله

التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن (دروس هامة)*http://www.i7ur.com/vb/showthread.ph...يد-(صوتي

 سلسلة البيان شرح التبيان فى آداب حملة القرآن

http://www.alnorway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21319

الشيخ سامي بن محمد الصقير حفظه الله
http://archive.org/details/sakir-adab-quran

مختصر التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/archive/books/182.zip

----------


## الفارس النهدي

اُنظر هنا أخي:
كتب يحتاج إليها طالب العلم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الفارس

حفظت على من وقتي الكثير 
جزاك الله خيرا
*
((المجموعة الأولى))

1- متون طالب العلم / د.عبدالمحسن القاسم

2- الجامع للمتون العلمية ط2 / عبدالله الشمراني

3- العلم خطوة بخطوة / عبيد العمري

4- أسهل طريقة لحفظ المتون العلمية مع نصائح في الطلب العلم الشرعي / د.عبدالمحسن القاسم

5- الإجابة المختصرة في التنبيه على حفظ المتون المختصرة / سليمان العلوان

6- الدليل إلى المتون العلمية / عبدالعزيز بن إبراهيم بن قاسم

7-   المجموعة العلمية للعلامة بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله (التعالم، حلية طالب   العلم ، آداب طالب الحديث، الرقابة على التراث، تغريب الألقاب العلمية)

8- المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي / ذياب الغامدي

9- الوصايا الجلية للاستفادة من الدروس العلمية / الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ

10- برنامج علمي مقترح لمن سمت همته لطلب العلم / أسامة العتيبي

11- تعليم المتعلم طريق التعلم / الزرنوجي

12- صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل / عبدالفتاح أبو غدة

13- فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف / ابن رجب

14- كيف تطلب العلم / عائض القرني

15- كيف تحفظ العلم / أبو حسام الدين الطرفاوي

16-  "كن طالب علم" و "علمتني الحياة" : رسائل وفوائد من خدمة جوال مداد

17- مراتب طلب العلم وطرق تحصيله / د.محمد رسلان

18- معالم في طريق طلب العلم / الشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان

19- منطلقات طالب العلم / الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب

20- المشوق إلى القراءة وطلب العلم / علي العمران

21- كتاب العلم / العثيمين رحمه الله

22- طالب العلم بين الترتيب والفوضوية / ش. عبدالعزيز السدحان

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?wkaandqfkv1knrg



((المجموعة الثانية))

1- 40قاعدة في قراءة الكتب والاستفادة منها / رضا أحمد صمدي

2- الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع للخطيب البغدادي

3- الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب البغدادي (ت: العزازي)

3- صحيح الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب البغدادي / العزازي

4- جامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبد البر (ت: الزهيري)

5- كتب حذر منها العلماء / أبو عبيدة مشهور آل سلمان

6- كتب أثنى عليها العلماء / عبد الإله الشايع

7- الطرق الجامعة للقراءة النافعة / محمد موسى الشريف

8- القراءة البدء والاستمرار / يوسف العتيق

9- القراءة المثمرة مفاهيم وآليات / عبدالكريم بكار

10- قيمة الزمن عند العلماء  / عبد الفتاح أبو غدة

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?dhwhfb0ijfbf7b9



((المجموعة الثالثة))

1- مفتاح دار السعادة ومنشور ولاية أهل العلم والإرادة / ابن قيم الجوزية

2- أخلاق العلماء / الآجري

3- اقتضاء العلم العمل / الخطيب البغدادي

4- الرحلة في طلب الحديث / الخطيب البغدادي

5- تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم / ابن جماعة

6- إيقاظ أولي الهمم العالية إلى اغتنام الأيام الخالية / عبد العزيز السلمان

7- تقييد العلم / الخطيب البغدادي

8- شرف أصحاب الحديث / الخطيب البغدادي

9- تهذيب شرف أصحاب الحديث / أبو عبد الرحمن محمود

10- ذم من لا يعمل بعلمه / ابن عساكر

11- البحر الرائق في الزهد والرقائق / أحمد فريد

12- مختصر منهاج القاصدين (ت الأرنؤوط) / ابن قدامة المقدسي

13- جماع العلم / الشافعي

الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?3trnm3br46azjuf



أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بها ويرحمنا ويهدينا ويثبتنا آمين*

وجزى الله عنا النهدي خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> *كتب مهمة في بيان العلم وادابه وفضله (يحتوي على 140 كتاب في أدب الطلب).*  
> *آداب طالب العلم ،محاضرة للعلاّمة المُحدّث الشّيخ عبد الكريم الخُضَيْر*
> *حمل لأول مرة: النبذ في آداب طلب العلم, تأليف: حمد العثمان Pdf‏*
> محاضرة *آداب طالب العلم* للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني (مرئي+صوتي)
> *آداب طالبـ*/ـة *العلم* للشخ : محمد المنجد -حفظه الله تعالى-
> منظومة في *آداب* الطلب للعلامة المحقق ابن عبد البر المالكي رحمة الله



جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ عبدالله ونفع بك

583205]*كتب مهمة في بيان العلم وادابه وفضله (يحتوي على 140 كتاب في أدب الطلب).*[

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الجليل 
على هذه المجموعة الكبيرة وجزى الله رافعها خير الجزاء 
وإنما نقلتها هنا حتى لا يتفرق الموضوع في الروابط ولتكون مطروحة مع مادتها 
*ينبغي على من  أراد طلب العلم أن يقرأ الكتب التي تكلمت عن العلم وفضله وكيفية طلبه ،  لأنها تعلمه آداب الطلب ، وتحذره من معوقات الطلب ، وتشحذ همته ، وقد حاولت  قبل سنوات رصد بعض الكتب المؤلفه في هذا لنفع نفسي أولاً ثم إخواني ، مع  فتح المجال لمن أراد أن يزيد على هذه القائمة علماً أنها خاصة بالكتب  المفردة في هذا والله من وراء القصد .
1- أخلاق العلماء للآجري .
2- آداب طالب الحديث من الجامع للخطيب البغدادي للشيخ بكر أبوزيد .
3- آداب طالب العلم ، محمد سعيد بن رسلان .
4- أدب الإملاء والاستملاء للسمعاني .
5- أدب المجالسة وحمد اللسان لابن عبدالبر .
6- إرشاد الطلاب إلى فضيلة العلم والعمل والآداب للشيخ محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن مانع .
7- إيقاظ الهمة لطالب علم الكتاب والسنة ، عادل السعيدان .
8- اقرأ باسم ربك للشيخ عائض القرني .
9- برنامج عملي للمتفقهين للدكتور عبدالعزيز قاري .
10- تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم لابن جماعة .
11- تقييد العلم للخطيب البغدادي .
12- الإجابة المختصرة في التنبيه على حفظ المتون المختصرة للشيخ سليمان العلوان .
13- جامع بيان العلم وفضله لابن عبدالبر .
14- الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع للخطيب البغدادي .
15- جزء فيه شحذ الهمم إلى العلم ، محمد الشيباني .
16- الجوهر المكنون في شروح الكتب والمتون ، سيف الطلال الوقيت .
17- الحث على طلب العلم والاجتهاد في تحصيله أبو هلال العسكري .
18- حلية العالم والمتعلم ، سليم الهلالي .
19- حلية طالب العلم ، للشيخ بكر أبو زيد .
20- خطبة الكتاب المؤمل للرد إلى الأمر الأول لأبي شامة المقدسي .
21- الدربة على الملكة ، عمرو عبدالمنعم سليم .
22- الدليل إلى المتون العلمية ، للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن قاسم .
23- الرحلة في طلب الحديث للخطيب البغدادي .
24- زغل العلم للذهبي .
25- شرف أصحاب الحديث للخطيب البغدادي .
26- الطرق الجامعة للقراءة النافعة للدكتور محمد بن حسن الشريف .
27- الطريق إلى العلم ، عمرو عبدالمنعم سليم .
28- 56 طريقة للتحمس لطلب العلم الشرعي ، محمد العبدالله .
29- طلب العلم وفضل العلماء للشيخ عبدالله الجبرين .
30- العلم بين يدي العالم والمتعلم جاسم الياسين .
31- العلم فضله أساب تحصيله آداب طلابه ، عبدالواحد المهيدب .
32- العلم فضله وطلبه ، الأمين الحاج محمد أحمد .
33- العمل بالعلم بين الواقع والواجب ، عبدالله الفوزان .
34- عوائق الطلب ، عبدالسلام البرجس .
35- فتاوى عن الكتب ، عبدالإله بن عثمان الشايع .
36- فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف لابن رجب .
37- الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب البغدادي .
38- فن إدارة الوقت ويليه البرنامج التفصيلي لطالب العلم ، عبدالله ابن مبارك البوصي .
39- القراءة أولاً ، محمد عدنان سالم .
40- القراءة البدء والاستمرار ، يوسف بن محمد العتيق .
41- القراءة المثمرة ، عبدالكريم البكار .
42- قيمة الزمن عند العلماء ، للشيخ عبدالفتاح أبو غدة .
43- كتاب العلم للحافظ أبي خيثمة النسائي .
44- كتاب العلم للشيخ محمد العثيمين .
45- كتب في الساحة الإسلامية ، للشيخ عائض القرني .
46- كيف تطلب العلم للشيخ عائض أيضاً .
47- كيف تقرأ كتاباً ؟ للشيخ محمد المنجد .
48- ماذا نقرأ ولمن نقرأ ؟ خالد رمضان حسن .
49- مجلسان من مجالس الحافظ ابن عساكر ، الأول : في ذم من لا يعلم بعلمه. الثاني : في ذم قرين السوء .
50- مسبوك الذهب في فضل العرب وشرف العلم على شرف النسب لمرعي بن يوسف الحنبلي .
51- آداب المتعلمين للدكتور أحمد الباتلي .
52- أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب للعلامة محمد الشوكاني .
53- بيان العلم الأصيل والمزاحم الدخيل للشيخ عبدالكريم بن صالح الحميد.
54- العلم لابي ابن ابي خيثمة .
55- كيف تطلب العلم ؟ حوار مع الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين إعداد عيسى بن آل عوشن .
56- مسائل في طلب العلم وأقسامه للذهبي .
57- المشوق إلى القراءة وطلب العلم للشيخ علي بن محمد العمران .
58- معالم في طريق طلب العلم للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن محمد السدحان .
59- من هدي السلف في طلب العلم للدكتور محمد بن مطر الزهراني .
60- منهاج طالب العلم برنامج عملي في التأصيل العلمي للشيخ صالح بن محمد الأسمري .
61- منهاج وآداب الصحابة في التعلم والتعليم للدكتور عبدالرحمن البر .
62- النبذ في آداب طلب العلم ، حمد العثمان .
63- نصائح لطالب العلم جمع الشيباني من كتاب « صيد الخاطر » .
64- نصيحة جامعة للشيخ فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل مبارك .
65- قانون العلم للشيخ صالح الأسمري .
66- صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل ، للشيخ عبدالفتاح أبو غدة .
67- العلماء العزاب له أيضاً .
68- العلماء الذين لم يبلغوا سن الأشد لعلي العمران .
69- القراءة للدكتور حسن شحاته .
70- الطريق إلى الفقه للدكتور حمد الشتوي .
71- دليل المسلم إلى الكتب المفيدة أعدته دار المداد للنشر والتوزيع .
72- نصوص علماء الأمة على كتب مهمة ، لخالد الحيان .
73- أدب التتلمذ ، لصالح الأسمري .
74- فتاوى حول بعض الكتب إعداد دار الثبات للنشر والتوزيع .
75- الإضاءة في أهمية الكتاب والقراءة ، لخالد النصار .
76- أهمية القراءة وفوائدها للشيخ عبدالله الجارالله .
77- القواعد التأصيلية دليل المتفهين إلى ضبط المعارف الفقهية ، لأحمد العتيبي.
78- آداب طالب العلم منهج تربوي توجيهي للمعاهد القرآنية ، للدكتور أنس كرزون .
79- إغاثة الطالب لنيل أعلى المطالب ، قواعد وتوجيهات لطلاب العلم ، أبو رائد سعود بن صالح المالكي .
80- أهمية العلم في محاربة الأفكار الهدامة ، للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز .
81- تذكرة العلماء والمتعلمين ، عبده غالب أحمد .
82- الثمر الداني بأدآب طالب العلم الرباني ، مسعد بن كامل بن مصطفى .
83- تعليم المتعلم طريقة التعلم ، للزرنوجي .
84- جماع العلم للإمام الشافعي .
85- ذم من لا يعمل بعلمه ، لعلي بن الحسن ابن عساكر .
86- الرسالة المفصلة لأحوال المتعلمين وأحكام المعلمين ، للإمام أبو الحسن القابسي .
87- الرسول المعلم وأساليبه في التعلم ، عبد الفتاح أبو غدة .
88- رسالة إلى ولدي ، رسالة في الحث على طلب العلم ، لابن الجوزي .
89- زاد الشباب في العلم والآداب ، عبدالله المعتاز .
90- شرح تعليم المتعلم ، للشيخ إبراهيم بن إسماعيل .
91- صحيح الفقيه والمتفقه ، عادل العزازي .
92- صور من صيانة العلم عند علماء السلف رحمهم الله ، صالح الشلاش .
93- طريقك على الإخلاص في الفقه في الدين ، الدكتور عبدالله الرحيلي .
94- العلم بين يدي العالم والمتعلم ، للدكتور جاسم الياسين .
95- العلم والعلماء ، أبو بكر الجزائري .
96- العلم والعلماء ، للشيخ زيد الفياض .
97- فتح العليم في آداب المعلم والمتعلم ، محمد بن أحمد .
98- فضل العلم والقضاء ، للشيخ عبدالله بن زاحم .
99- الفقه في الدين ، الدكتور ناصر العقل .
100- قواعد في التعامل مع العلماء ، للدكتور عبدالرحمن اللويحق .
101- كتاب العلم وآداب العالم والمتعلم ، للنووي من كتاب المجموع .
102- الدر الثمين في فضل العلم والعلماء والمتعلمين ، أحمد عبدالباري عاموه.
103- شحذ الهمة تجاه طلب العلم عند سلف الأمة ، علي بن عبدالعزيز موسى .
104- شرح كتاب حلية طالب العلم ، للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين .
105- عشاق الكتب ، عبدالرحمن الفرحان .
106- كيف تتحمس لطلب العلم الشرعي ، أكثر من 100 طريقة للتحمس لطلب العلم الشرعي ، أبي القعقاع محمد بن صالح آل عبدالله .
107- مختصر المؤمل في الرد إلى الأمر الأول ، نسبه المحقق صلاح الدين مقبول ، لأبي شامة .
108- مختصر جامع بيان العلم وفضله ، للشيخ أحمد البيروتي .
109- مختصر كتاب معالم في طريق طلب العلم ، سامي البكر .
110- المرأة وطلب العلم هموم والآم وآمال ، خالد الصقعبي .
111- المعين على تحصيل آداب العلم وأخلاق المتعلمين ، مستل من الفتاوي  السعدية للشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي . وهو مطبوع باعتناء الشيخ علي الحلبي .
112- مفتاح دار السعادة ومنشور ولاية أهل العلم والإرادة ، لابن القيم .
113- من هدي السلف في طلب العلم ، للدكتور محمد بن مطر الزهراني .
114- منطلقات طالب العلم ، محمد حسن يعقوب .
115- وشي الحلل في مراتب العلم والعمل ، حسين العوايشة .
116- الوصايا الجليلة للإستفادة من الدروس العلمية ، للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ .
117- وصايا منهجية لطالب علم السنة النبوية ، الشريف حاتم العوني .
117- القصيدة التائية في الحث على طلب العلم / لأبى إسحاق الألبيري –رحمه الله-.
118- الخطة البراقة لذي النفس التواقة / للدكتور صلاح الخالدى، وهي رسالة لطيفة جدا.
119- الإعلام بحرمة أهل العلم والإسلا م/ محمد أحمد إسماعيل المقدم.
120- كتاب العلم / للحارث المحاسبي. مطبوع 
121- سياسة الصبيان وتدبيرهم/ لابن الجزار القيرواني، مطبوع. 
122- التراث التربوي الإسلامي في ضمنه مجموعة من الرسائل يهمنا منها:
أ*- منهاج المتعلم منسوب للإمام الغزالي.
ب*- اللؤللؤ النظيم في روم التعلم والتعليم للشيخ زكريا الأنصاري –رحمه الله-.
ت*- تحرير المقال في آداب وأحكام يحتاج إليها مؤدب الأطفال / لابن حجر الهيتمي.
123- الجامع في الحث على حفظ العلم/ محمود الحداد--، ضمنه أجزاء من رسائل ابن الجوزي 
وأبى هلال العسكري وابن عساكر، وجزء من كتاب الجامع للخطيب البغدادي.
124- رسالة أيها الولد/ للغزالي.
125- –نصيحة الإمام الباجي لولده. 
126- وهناك كتاب للشيخ محمد الطاهر ابن عاشور- رحمه الله- اسمه( أليس الصبح  بقريب) تكلم فيه عن العلوم الشرعية وغيرها وطرق تحصيلها، والآفات التي  دخلت عليهاو كيفية الوقاية منها، وعن مناهج التدريس المختلفة وطرق تطويرها،  وعن الجامعات العلمية والمعاهد وكيفية تحسين أدائها
127- (الجامع في طلب العلم الشريف) لعبد القادر بن عبد العزيز، 
128- مذكرة في طلب العلم للشيخ عبد المنعم مصطفى حليمة 
129- رسالة في طلب العلم للشيخ حامد العلي 
130- مناهج التعليم للقابسي.
131- آداب العلماء والمتعلمين للحسين بن المنصور بالله القاسم بن محمد بن علي .
132- الحض على العلم في الإسلام لمسلم توفيق .
133- تسهيل التحصيل لعلوم الدين لمحمد إبراهيم محمد سالم !!!
134- فضل العلم ووجوب احترام العلماء لطارق الخويطر تقديم الشيخين الفوزان والجبرين !
135- حث النجباء على توقير العلماء لمحمد بن عبد الحميد حسونة .
136- أسس العلم وضوابطه في السنة النبوية لفاروق حمادة .
137- كيف تذاكر بطريقة علمية لعادب فتحي عبد الله .
138- آداب المتعلمين للطوسي .
139- النصيحة الوفية لطلاب العلوم الشرعية ( منظومة ألفية حول العلم وطلبه  وآداب الطلب وأحاسن الكتب ) نظمها وشرحها شرحا موجزا محمد عبد الحكيم  القاضي .
140- أخلاق العالم والمتعلم عند أبي بكر الآجري لعبدالرؤوف يوسف عبد القادر عبد الرحمن .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*شرح تعليم المتعلم طريق التعلم لزين العرب بن إسماعيل/جامعة الملك سعود*

 http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?d2ng3nwl2tq

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

معالم في طريق طلب العلم
المؤلف: عبدالعزيز بن محمد بن عبدالله السدحان
تقديم: الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?33108-

الشيخ يوسف الحمادي   يشرحه على هذا الرابط

http://drosuae.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=1108

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* طالب العلم بين الترتيب والفوضوية / ش. عبدالعزيز السدحان

```
http://حمل من هنا
```

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يا طالب العلم كيف تحفظ ?كيف تقرأ? كيف تفهم؟


حمل من هنا

أومن هنا تحميل مباشرة
*Download*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يا طالب العلم كيف تحفظ ?كيف تقرأ? كيف تفهم؟


حمل من هنا

أومن هنا تحميل مباشرة
*Download* 


وجدت هذه عسى الله أن ينفعنا بها منقول طالب العلم بين الترتيب والفوضوية  
 
حمل من هنا
أومن هنا تحميل مباشرة
*Download*


يا طالب العلم كيف تحفظ ?كيف تقرأ? كيف تفهم؟


حمل من هنا

أومن هنا تحميل مباشرة
*Download* 
 
معالم في طريق طلب العلم
 
حمل من هنا
أومن هنا تحميل مباشرة
*Download* 

 
نصيحة
 
حمل من هنا

 أومن هنا تحميل مباشرة
*Download* 

منظومة شعرية بعنوان يا طالب العلم
 
حمل من هنا
أومن هنا تحميل مباشرة
*Download* 

 
ملاحظة:لتحميل الكتب اضغط على رابط،ثم اضغط علىDownload
التي في اخر صفحة بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## صالح الطريف

قبل ذلك كله كتاب الله الكريم ..
فقد بين الرب تبارك وتعالى أهمية العلم الشرعي وأن أهله أهل رفعة فقال تعالى :" يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات "
وبين الله في كتابه أن نبيه لم يطلب زيادة إلا من العلم فقال جل من قائل :" وقل رب زدني علما" ..
وبين الله أن أشد الناس خشية له هم العلماء فقال تعالى :" إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء "
كتاب الله هو أهم كتاب عن طلب العلم وآدابه ...
هو حبل الله المتين وهو الذي لاتنقضي عجائبه ولايشبع منه العلماء ...!!!
فالتركيز أولا وآخرا على كتاب الله ثم البحث في بقية الكتب ..والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم ..
وصلى الله وسلم على نبيه محمد ..،،،

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا   إنما تركت الإشارة لكتاب الله لأنها مسلمات  ولا تحتاج لتنبيه 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع (ط الرسالة) 

 التحميل المباشر: مجلد 1 مجلد 2 الواجهة (نسخة للشاملة غير موافقة للمطبوع)

*فوائد من كتاب الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع*

http://www.essafa.net/vb/showthread.php?t=10124


* شرح كتاب الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع*      ش/أحمد سليمان



*صلاح الدين بن علي بن عبد الموجود* 
http://www.salahmera.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5017

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم للتحميل 					 
لابن جماعة 
كتاب جمع فيه مصنفه آدابا" كثيرة تخص طلب العلم يتحلى بها الشيخ والطالب،  وقد وضع فيه ابوابا" عدة في فضل العلم وشرف اهله وادب العالم ومراعاة  الطالب وادب المتعلم مع نفسه وشيخه ورفقته ومصاحبة الكتب وما يتعلق بها من  الادب وآداب سكنى المدارس للشيخ والطالب مع تفصيل كبير في ذلك
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....t=14&book=2848


 *تفريغات دروس شرح كتاب تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم ..
*الدرس الأول :

التحميل ... من هنا ...

الدرس الثاني :

التحميل ... من هنا ... 

الدرس الثالث :

التحميل ... من هنا ...

الدرس الرابع :

التحميل ... من هنا ...

الدرس الخامس :

التحميل ... من هنا ...

الدرس السادس :

التحميل ... من هنا ...

الدرس السابع :

التحميل ...  من هنا ... 

الدرس الثامن :

التحميل ... من هنا ...


*الشيخ الشارح : الشريف** حاتم بن عارف العوني**
**صفحة التحميل

**الشيخ صلاح الدين علي عبد الموجود*http://ar.islamway.com/collection/1066

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

حمل كتاب " جامع بيان العلم وفضله " PDF
للحافظ ابن عبد البرّ 
تحقيق: أبي الأشبال الزهيرى 
الطبعة الأولى 1414 هـ / 1994 م
دار ابن الجوزي ـ المملكة العربية السعودية
من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17331321...andfadlih.html


*السلام عليكم
هذا كتاب
مختصر (جامع بيان العلم وفضله) لابن عبدالبر - أحمد بن عمر البيروتي (ت) حسن مروة ومحمود الأرنؤوط (ط1) دار الخير
قمت بتصويره ورفعه على الانترنت
مع رجاء أن لا تنسوني من دعوة صالحة
...




...
**http://www.4shared.com/********/bh9R..._____1___.html*


شرح كتاب جامع بيان العلم وفضله شرح للشيخ أبى داود الدمياطى(1-27) متواصل


الشيخ أحمد سليمان  http://sherbeny.com/bayan/catplay.php?catsmktba=65

*الشيخ يحيى بن علي الحجوري*

http://www.archive.org/details/hajori-baian

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاك مثله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عنوان الكتاب: النبذ في آداب طلب العلم
المؤلف: حمد بن ابراهيم العثمان
دار النـشر: مكتبة ابن القيّم - الكويت
رقم الطبعة: الطبعة الرابعة 1423 هـ - 2002 م
عدد المجلدات: 1
عدد الصفحات: 236
حجم الملف: 4.73 ميغابايت

للتحميل:
http://www.archive.org/download/nfati/nfati.pdf

صفحة الأرشيف:

http://www.archive.org/details/nfati

*شرح كتاب النبذ في آداب طلب العلم..روابط مباشرة وسريعة**سلسلة شرح النبذ في اداب طلب العلم الشريط من 1 إلى 4* حمل من هنا
سلسلة شرح النبذ في اداب طلب العلم الشريط من 5 إلى 9 حمل من هنا

فهذا شرح الشيخ أبو عبدالباري  عبدالحميد العربي الجزائري لكتاب النبذ في آداب طلب العلم تأليف: الشيخ حمد  بن إبراهيم العثمان . نسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعله في ميزان حسنات الشيخ.




الشريط الأول
http://www.sendspace.com/file/vqvfwv

الشريط الثاني
2: http://www.sendspace.com/file/4xtluy

الشريط الثالث
3: http://www.sendspace.com/file/888zny

الشريط الرابع
4: http://www.sendspace.com/file/7vjmw1

الشريط الخامس
5: http://www.sendspace.com/file/oloft9

الشريط السادس
6: http://www.sendspace.com/file/5vi8kr

الشريط السابع
7: http://www.sendspace.com/file/34r9xy

الشريط الثامن
8: http://www.sendspace.com/file/9r3usu

الشريط التاسع
9: http://www.sendspace.com/file/9y9yz8

الشريط العاشر
10: http://www.sendspace.com/file/t63xgr

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كتاب منطلقات طالب العلم للشيخ يعقوب
http://saaid.net/Warathah/eakob/1.zip  وورد

http://ar.islamway.com/book/215   بي دي إف

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

هل اطلعتم على كتاب "الجامع في طلب العلم الشريف" لعبدالقادر بن عبدالعزيز؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هلا رفعتموه  بشروحه يرحمكم الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

: * المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي.doc‏*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*[كتاب pdf] إقتضاء العلم العمل للخطيب البغدادي وتحقيق الشيخ الألباني

للتحميل[ هنا  ]
----------------------------------------------------------------
تقريب إقتضاء العلم العمل للخطيب البغدادي* 

http://books.bdr130.net/1006.html
*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




اقتضاء العلم العمل )    للشيخ : ( محمد المنجد  )*

---------------------------------------------------------
*الشيخ سامح طه قنديل*

http://ar.islamway.com/collection/4408


http://alminbr-al3elmy.com/mnbr/catp...?catsmktba=793
-----------------------------------------------------------
*الشيخ ناصر بن سليمان العمر*

http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/510?ref=search
------------------------------------------------------------
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/510

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*[كتاب] رفع العلم -للشيخ محمد الإمام حفظه الله*رفع العلم
للشيخ محمد الإمام - حفظه الله
لتحميل الكتاب [ من هنا ]

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف

**تسجيلا صوتيًّا لكتاب*

http://shaydzmi.wordpress.com/2011/1...l-ilm-assalaf/



سَمَاحَةِ شَيْخِنَا العَلاَّمَةِ عَبْدِ اللَّـهِ بنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَن بنِ جِبْرِينٍ
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?19069-«-

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إن لم يعمل الرابط فانسخه وضعه في مكان الروابط سينقلك إلى الصفحة مباشرة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الجامع في طلب العلم الشريف
ل_ عبد القادر بن عبد العزيز

                 << *اضغط هنا* >>
http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....2&cat=14هذا هو الرابط الصحيح 
هنا

 والثاني وهو  اسهل جدا 

هنا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*مختصر منهاج القاصدين 
**الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب حفظه الله*http://archive.org/details/yakob-salikin

*سلسلة مختصر منهاج القاصدين   (كاملة)*
http://www.way2allah.com/khotab-series-145.htm


شرح كتاب مختصر منهاج القاصدين للشيخ صالح بن حميد حفظه الله
http://www.archive.org/details/homai...minhaj-kasiden

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كتاب : جماع العلم .
المؤلف : الإمام محمد بن إدريس الشافعي .
تعليق وتحقيق : العلامة المحدث أحمد بن محمد شاكر .
الناشر : مكتبة ابن تيمية ( مصورة عن طبعة دار السنة المحمدية ))  الملفات المرفقة   جماع العلم.pdf‏  (2.36 ميجابايت, 768 مشاهدات)

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

طيب يا أخوة ما هو أفضل كتاب من الكتب المذكورة ذكر بعض أقوال السلف الجميلة في طلب العلم , والتي تستحق الحفظ؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عنوان الكتاب: أخلاق العلماء (ت الأنصاري)
 المؤلف: محمد بن الحسين الآجري أبو بكر
 المحقق: إسماعيل بن محمد الأنصاري - عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ
 حالة الفهرسة: غير مفهرس
 الناشر: رئاسة إدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد - السعودية
 سنة النشر: 1398 - 1978
 عدد المجلدات: 1
 عدد الصفحات: 127
 الحجم (بالميجا): 1
 تاريخ إضافته: 15 / 11 / 2009
 شوهد: 2486 مرة
 التحميل المباشر: الكتاب رابط بديل 1 (نسخة للشاملة غير موافقة للمطبوع)
*
هذا وصل اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

الحمد لله و الصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله ومن والاه 
أما بعد ...
فهذا كتاب "أخلاق العلماء "للإمام الآجرّي  . راجع أصوله و صححه وعلق عليه  فضيلة الشيخ إسماعيل بن محمد الأنصاري  رحمه الله تعالى. نشر وتوزيع رئاسة  البحوث والافتاء والدعوة و الارشاد  بالمملكة العربية السعودية حفظها الله  من كل سوء
حمل الكتاب  من المرفقات من فضلك
351_ajurri_akhlaq.alulamah.pdf  ‏ (1.73 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 239)

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

طيب يا أخوة ما هو أفضل كتاب من الكتب المذكورة ذكر بعض أقوال السلف الجميلة في طلب العلم , والتي تستحق الحفظ؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كنت سأطرح هذا كموضوع مستقل 
ولكن أدعوك لطرحه إن كنت فاعلا لانشغالى ببعض المواضيع الخاصة بي على الشبكة 


"ما هو أفضل كتاب ذكر بعض أقوال السلف الجميلة في طلب العلم , والتي تستحق الحفظ؟"

هذا عنوان الموضوع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*المجموعة  العلمية (التعالم-حلية طالب العلم-آداب طالب الحديث-الرقابة-تغريب  الألقاب)5 كتب فى غلاف واحد لفضيلة الشيخ بكر أبو زيدرحمه الله-[سلسلة كتب  الأدب في طريق الطلب]*
المجموعة العلمية (التعالم-حلية طالب العلم-آداب طالب الحديث-الرقابة-تغريب الألقاب.pd
 



شرح 

آداب طالب الحديث للعلامة بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله

للشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي حفظه الله 
( كاملا ) 
وكان شرح الكتاب ضمن برنامج اليوم الواحد التاسع
الأربعاء 2/5/1432هـ
الدرس الأول 

http://www.4shared.com/file/LAtICC9-/________.html

الدرس الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/Iggfyi29/________.html

الدرس الثالث


http://www.4shared.com/file/Z1dgSB2Y/________.html 		 		  		  		 		    		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

أدب الإملاء والاستملاء ــ للسمعاني

طبعة دار الكتب العلمية

رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/52838702/b833ac3/___-_.html 		 		  		  		 		    		 		 			 				_

___الاعتناء بتهذيب أدب الإملاء والاستملاء ــ للسمعاني______________

للحـفظ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أدب المجالسة و حمد اللسان
و فضل البيان و ذم العي و تعليم الاعراب و غير ذلك...

الإمام الحافظ ابن عبد البر القرطبي النمري

رابط مباشر لتحميل الكتاب :

هنـــــــــــــ  ـا*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*إرشاد الطلاب إلى فضيلة العلم والعمل والآداب للشيخ محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن مانع .

* 
                                                        للحـفظ


كلك يمين وحفظ باسم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

إيقاظ الهمة لطالب علم الكتاب والسنة لعادل السعيدان 

*اضغط هنا     بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - صيد الفوائد*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*  كتاب"برنامج عملي للمتفقهين" للدكتور عبدالعزيز قاري* 

[DOC]  *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - صيد الفوائد*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*تقييد العلم للخطيب البغدادي 

*
http://www.ajurry.com/vb/attachment....1&d=1328448582

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* الإجابة المختصرة في التنبيه على حفظ المتون المختصرة للشيخ سليمان العلوان .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26627
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

: * شحذ الهمم لطلب العلم.doc‏*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*شرح الجوهر المكنون في صدف الثلاثة الفنون   	أحمد بن عمر الحازمي*http://shamela.ws/index.php/book/36115

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

[PDF]  *كتاب : الحث على طلب العلم  والاجتهاد في جمع*

----------


## عبد الملك الأردني

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الدربة على الملكة ، عمرو عبد المنعم سليم   

*الدربة على الملكة ( كيفية تخريج  المسائل الفقهية والعقدية من الكتاب والسنة ومصنفات أهل العلم للوصول إلى  الراجح من الأقوال ، مع تدريبات عملية تعين الباحث على ذلك ) ، عمرو عبد  المنعم سليم ، دار الأندلس الخضراء ، جدة ، الفاروق الحديثة للطباعة والنشر  ، القاهرة ، ط 1 ، 1420 هـ / 1999 م ، 320 صفحة . 
رابط مباشر :
http://www.archive.org/download/mhsa88/mhsa88.pdf
صفحة التحميل :
http://www.archive.org/details/mhsa88 
رابط آخر مباشر :
http://www.pdfshere.com/up/index.php?action=getfile&id=47  19
صفحة التحميل :
http://www.pdfshere.com/up/index.php?action=viewfile&id=4  719

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الدليل إلى المتون العلمية


 على مكتبة صيد الفوائد<< *اضغط هنا* >>
------------------------------------------
 التحميل المباشر: الكتاب رابط بديل 1 (نسخة للشاملة غير موافقة للمطبوع)
على المكتبة الوقفية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عنوان الكتاب: الرحلة في طلب الحديث

 المؤلف: أحمد بن علي بن ثابت الخطيب البغدادي أبو بكر

 المحقق: نور الديبن عتر
 حالة الفهرسة: غير مفهرس
 الناشر: دار الكتب العلمية
 سنة النشر: 1395 - 1975
 عدد المجلدات: 1
 عدد الصفحات: 254
 تاريخ إضافته: 02 / 12 / 2009
 شوهد: 4502 مرة
 التحميل المباشر: الكتاب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الله، وأضيف الى هذه التي ذكرتموها كتاب:" تذكرة السامع والمتكلم بأدب العالم والمتعلم" لبدر الدين ابن جماعة رحمه الله، فهو كتاب مفيد ماتع، وكتاب:" الركائز الأساسية لطالب العلم" لشيخنا فضيلة الشيخ وحيد بن عبد السلام بالي حفظه الله، فهو كتاب رائع.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الله، وأضيف الى هذه التي ذكرتموها كتاب:" تذكرة السامع والمتكلم بأدب العالم والمتعلم" لبدر الدين ابن جماعة رحمه الله، فهو كتاب مفيد ماتع، وكتاب:" الركائز الأساسية لطالب العلم" لشيخنا فضيلة الشيخ وحيد بن عبد السلام بالي حفظه الله، فهو كتاب رائع.


الحمد لله وبعد 
إن قصدت أني عبدالله بالمعنى العام أصبت 
وإلا فليس اسمي عبدالله 
الثانية الكتاب المذكور  ذكرته في أول صفحة في الموضوع لأنه من الكتب الرئيس التي لا تنسى وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

اسم الكتاب :   زغل العلم للذهبي 
 للحـفظ

----------


## الكاغد

ميمية حافظ الحكمي مع شرحها لعبدالرزاق البدر
شرح تذكرة السامع والمتكلم للعصيمي مفرغ
ومن اروعها كتاب تعظيم العلم وشرحه كلاهما للعصيمي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ومن الكتب الجيدة في هذا الباب، كتاب:(الهدية شرح الركائز الأساسية لطالب العلم)ط. دار ابن حزم القاهرة، وهو تأليفي أنا العبد الفقير، وهو عبارة عن شرح لكتاب (الركائز الأساسية لطالب العلم)لفضيلة الشيخ / وحيد بن عبد السلام بالي، حفظه الله.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هل هو مرفوع على الشبكة يرحمك الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

للأسف ليس مرفوعا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* تَهْذِيبُ شَرَف أصحَاب الحَديث*
* للخَطيب البغَدادي - رَحمهُ الله* 

* هذّبَه وانتَقي نُصُوصه* 
* الشَّيخ السَّلفي أبو عَبْد الرحمن محمُود الجزائري - حفظه الله
**حمل 

-------------------------------------------
* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
إستئناف دروس شرح كتاب شرف أصحاب الحديث للخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله يوم السبت  في تمام الساعة الحادية عشر بتوقيت القاهرة على غرفة منبر أهل الإسناد لعلوم الحديث بشرح أبو حفص المسندي 
 
رابط الغرفة  
http://www.ahlalisnad.com/room


رابط صفحة الدروس 

http://www.mosndy.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=41

متجدد
------------------------------------------------

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عنوان الكتاب: الطرق الجامعة للقراءة النافعة
 المؤلف: محمد بن حسن بن عقيل موسى الشريف
 تاريخ الإضافة: 12 / 05 / 2011
 شوهد: 3483 مرة
 التحميل المباشر: الكتاب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

تلخيص لكتاب تعظيم العلم لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي



http://j-eman.com/old/up/Motfrqat/Tateem%20AlElm.pdf

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

[PPT]  *تلخيص كتاب حلية طالب العلم للمؤلف بكر بن عبدالله*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*فتح الكريم المنان في آداب حملة القرآن*عناية فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله بن حمد العصيمي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*طلب العلم وفضل العلماء للشيخ عبدالله الجبرين* 


العلم فضله وآدابه ووسائله     

http://www.al-jazirah.com/2011/20110708/cu6.htm

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*العلم فضله أساب تحصيله آداب طلابه ، عبدالواحد المهيدب .*


DOC]  *اضغط هنا - صيد الفوائد*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

[PDF]  *حوار هادئ مع طالب يرغب في النجاح*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*العمل بالعلم بين الواقع والواجب**عبد الله بن صالح الفوزان* *http://www.saaid.net/book/search.php?do=all&
u=%DA%C8%CF+%C7%E1%E1%E5+%C8%E  4+%D5*http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=1723

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

- عوائق الطلب للشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم 
[سلسلة كتب الأدب في طريق الطلب]

 

التحميل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*فتاوى عن الكتب ، عبدالإله بن عثمان الشايع 

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=538
*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

هذه أسماء كل الكتب التي ذكرت في موضوع: "معجم ما ألف في طلب العلم" في ملتقى أهل الحديث, مرتبتة على الحروف:
1. 56 طريقة للتحمس لطلب العلم الشرعي, لمحمد العبدالله.
2. الإجابة المختصرة في التنبيه على حفظ المتون المختصرة, للشيخ سليمان العلوان.
3. أخلاق العالم والمتعلم عند أبي بكر الآجري, لعبدالرؤوف يوسف عبد القادر عبد الرحمان.
4. أخلاق العلماء للآجري.
5. آداب العلماء والمتعلمين, للحسين بن المنصور بالله القاسم بن محمد بن علي.
6. آداب المتعلمين, للدكتور أحمد الباتلي.
7. آداب المتعلمين, للطوسي.
8. آداب طالب الحديث من الجامع للخطيب البغدادي, للشيخ بكر أبوزيد.
9. آداب طالب العلم منهج تربوي توجيهي للمعاهد القرآنية، للدكتور أنس كرزون.
10. آداب طالب العلم، محمد سعيد بن رسلان.
11. أدب الإملاء والاستملاء, للسمعاني.
12. أدب التتلمذ، لصالح الأسمري.
13. أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب, للعلامة محمد الشوكاني.
14. أدب المجالسة وحمد اللسان, لابن عبدالبر.
15. إرشاد الطلاب إلى فضيلة العلم والعمل والآداب, للشيخ محمد بن عبدالعزيز بن مانع.
16. أسس العلم وضوابطه في السنة النبوية, لفاروق حمادة.
17. الإضاءة في أهمية الكتاب والقراءة، لخالد النصار.
18. الإعلام بحرمة أهل العلم والإسلام, لمحمد أحمد إسماعيل المقدم.
19. إغاثة الطالب لنيل أعلى المطالب، قواعد وتوجيهات لطلاب العلم، أبو رائد سعود بن صالح المالكي.
20. اقرأ باسم ربك, للشيخ عائض القرني.
21. أليس الصبح بقريب, للشيخ محمد الطاهر ابن عاشور.
22. أهمية العلم في محاربة الأفكار الهدامة، للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز.
23. أهمية القراءة وفوائدها, للشيخ عبدالله الجار الله.
24. إيقاظ الهمة لطالب علم الكتاب والسنة، عادل السعيدان.
25. برنامج تفصيلي لطالب العلم الشرعي, لأبي سعيد محمد بلعيد الجزائري.
26. برنامج عملي للمتفقهين, للدكتور عبدالعزيز قاري.
27. بيان العلم الأصيل والمزاحم الدخيل, للشيخ عبدالكريم بن صالح الحميد.
28. تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم, لابن جماعة.
29. تذكرة العلماء والمتعلمين، لعبده غالب أحمد.
30. التراث التربوي الإسلامي في ضمنه مجموعة من الرسائل يهمنا منها:
أ/ منهاج المتعلم, منسوب للإمام الغزالي.
ب/ اللؤللؤ النظيم في روم التعلم والتعليم للشيخ زكريا الأنصاري.
ت/ تحرير المقال في آداب وأحكام يحتاج إليها مؤدب الأطفال, لابن حجر الهيتمي.
31. تسهيل التحصيل لعلوم الدين, لمحمد إبراهيم محمد سالم.
32. تعليم المتعلم طريقة التعلم، للزرنوجي.
33. تقييد العلم, للخطيب البغدادي.
34. الثمر الداني بآداب طالب العلم الرباني، مسعد بن كامل بن مصطفى.
35. جامع بيان العلم وفضله, لابن عبدالبر.
36. الجامع في الحث على حفظ العلم, لمحمود الحداد - ضمنه أجزاء من رسائل ابن الجوزي وأبى هلال العسكري وابن عساكر وجزء من كتاب الجامع للخطيب البغدادي -.
37. الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع, للخطيب البغدادي.
38. جزء فيه شحذ الهمم إلى العلم، لمحمد الشيباني.
39. جماع العلم, للإمام الشافعي.
40. الجوهر المكنون في شروح الكتب والمتون، لسيف الطلال الوقيت.
41. حث النجباء على توقير العلماء, لمحمد بن عبد الحميد حسونة.
42. الحث على طلب العلم والاجتهاد في تحصيله, أبو هلال العسكري.
43. الحض على العلم في الإسلام لمسلم توفيق.
44. حلية العالم والمتعلم، سليم الهلالي.
45. حلية طالب العلم، للشيخ بكر أبو زيد.
46. خطبة الكتاب المؤمل للرد إلى الأمر الأول, لأبي شامة المقدسي.
47. الخطة البراقة لذي النفس التواقة, للدكتور صلاح الخالدى.
48. الدر الثمين في فضل العلم والعلماء والمتعلمين، أحمد عبدالباري عاموه.
49. الدربة على الملكة، عمرو عبدالمنعم سليم.
50. دليل المسلم إلى الكتب المفيدة, أعدته دار المداد للنشر والتوزيع.
51. الدليل إلى المتون العلمية، للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن قاسم.
52. ذم من لا يعمل بعلمه، لعلي بن الحسن ابن عساكر.
53. الرحلة في طلب الحديث, للخطيب البغدادي.
54. الرسالة المفصلة لأحوال المتعلمين وأحكام المعلمين، للإمام أبي الحسن القابسي.
55. رسالة إلى ولدي، رسالة في الحث على طلب العلم، لابن الجوزي.
56. رسالة أيها الولد, للغزالي.
57. رسالة في طلب العلم للشيخ حامد العلي (موجودة في موقعه).
58. الرسول المعلم وأساليبه في التعلم، عبد الفتاح أبو غدة.
59. زاد الشباب في العلم والآداب، عبدالله المعتاز.
60. زغل العلم للذهبي.
61. السبل المرضية لطلب العلوم الشرعية, لأبي فهر السلف.
62. سياسة الصبيان وتدبيرهم, لابن الجزار القيرواني.
63. شحذ الهمة تجاه طلب العلم عند سلف الأمة، علي بن عبدالعزيز موسى.
64. شرح تعليم المتعلم، للشيخ إبراهيم بن إسماعيل.
65. شرح كتاب حلية طالب العلم، للشيخ محمد بن عثيمين.
66. شرف أصحاب الحديث, للخطيب البغدادي.
67. صحيح الفقيه والمتفقه، عادل العزازي.
68. صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل، للشيخ عبدالفتاح أبو غدة.
69. صور من صيانة العلم عند علماء السلف رحمهم الله، صالح الشلاش.
70. ضبح العاديات في الحث على طلب العلم إلى الممات.
71. الطرق الجامعة للقراءة النافعة, للدكتور محمد بن حسن الشريف.
72. الطريق إلى العلم، عمرو عبدالمنعم سليم.
73. الطريق إلى الفقه, للدكتور حمد الشتوي.
74. طريقك على الإخلاص في الفقه في الدين، الدكتور عبدالله الرحيلي.
75. طلب العلم وفضل العلماء, للشيخ عبدالله الجبرين.
76. عشاق الكتب، عبدالرحمن الفرحان.
77. العلم بين يدي العالم والمتعلم, جاسم الياسين.
78. العلم بين يدي العالم والمتعلم، للدكتور جاسم الياسين.
79. العلم فضله أساب تحصيله آداب طلابه، عبدالواحد المهيدب.
80. العلم فضله وطلبه، الأمين الحاج محمد أحمد.
81. العلم والعلماء، أبو بكر الجزائري.
82. العلم والعلماء، للشيخ زيد الفياض.
83. العلم, لأبي أبا خيثمة.
84. العلماء الذين لم يبلغوا سن الأشد, لعلي العمران.
85. العمل بالعلم بين الواقع والواجب، عبدالله الفوزان.
86. عوائق الطلب، عبدالسلام البرجس.
87. عودة الى السنة, لعلي حسن عبد الحميد الحلبي الأثري.
88. فتاوى حول بعض الكتب, إعداد دار الثبات للنشر والتوزيع.
89. فتاوى عن الكتب، عبدالإله بن عثمان الشايع.
90. فتح العليم في آداب المعلم والمتعلم، محمد بن أحمد.
91. فضل العلم والقضاء، للشيخ عبدالله بن زاحم.
92. فضل العلم ووجوب احترام العلماء, لطارق الخويطر - تقديم الشيخين الفوزان والجبرين -.
93. فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف, لابن رجب.
94. الفقه في الدين، الدكتور ناصر العقل.
95. الفقيه والمتفقه, للخطيب البغدادي.
96. فن إدارة الوقت ويليه البرنامج التفصيلي لطالب العلم، عبدالله ابن مبارك البوصي.
97. قانون العلم, للشيخ صالح الأسمري.
98. القراءة البدء والاستمرار، يوسف بن محمد العتيق.
99. القراءة المثمرة، عبدالكريم البكار.
100. القراءة أولاً، محمد عدنان سالم.
101. القراءة, للدكتور حسن شحاته.
102. القصيدة التائية في الحث على طلب العلم, لأبى إسحاق الألبيري.
103. القواعد التأصيلية دليل المتفهين إلى ضبط المعارف الفقهية، لأحمد العتيبي.
104. قواعد في التعامل مع العلماء، للدكتور عبدالرحمن اللويحق.
105. قيمة الزمن عند العلماء، للشيخ عبدالفتاح أبو غدة.
106. كتاب العلم وآداب العالم والمتعلم، للنووي من كتاب المجموع.
107. كتاب العلم, للحارث المحاسبي.
108. كتاب العلم, للحافظ أبي خيثمة النسائي.
109. كتاب العلم, للشيخ محمد العثيمين.
110. كتب في الساحة الإسلامية، للشيخ عائض القرني.
111. كيف تتحمس لطلب العلم الشرعي - أكثر من 100 طريقة للتحمس لطلب العلم الشرعي -, أبي القعقاع محمد بن صالح آل عبدالله.
112. كيف تذاكر بطريقة علمية, لعادل فتحي عبد الله.
113. كيف تطلب العلم؟, حوار مع الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين إعداد عيسى بن آل عوشن.
114. كيف تطلب العلم؟, للشيخ عائض أيضاً.
115. كيف تقرأ كتاباً؟, للشيخ محمد المنجد.
116. ماذا نقرأ ولمن نقرأ؟, خالد رمضان حسن.
117. مجلسان من مجالس الحافظ ابن عساكر:
الأول/ في ذم من لا يعلم بعلمه.
الثاني/ في ذم قرين السوء.
118. مختصر المؤمل في الرد إلى الأمر الأول، نسبه المحقق صلاح الدين مقبول لأبي شامة. ولعله كتاب خطبة الكتاب المؤمل للرد إلى الأمر الأول لأبي شامة المقدسي. الذي مر برقم (46).
119. مختصر جامع بيان العلم وفضله، للشيخ أحمد البيروتي.
120. مختصر كتاب معالم في طريق طلب العلم، سامي البكر.
121. مذكرة في طلب العلم, للشيخ عبد المنعم مصطفى حليمة (موجودة في موقعه).
122. المرأة وطلب العلم هموم والآم وآمال، خالد الصقعبي.
123. مسائل في طلب العلم وأقسامه, للذهبي.
124. مسبوك الذهب في فضل العرب وشرف العلم على شرف النسب, لمرعي بن يوسف الحنبلي.
125. المشوق إلى القراءة وطلب العلم, للشيخ علي بن محمد العمران.
126. معالم في طريق طلب العلم, للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن محمد السدحان.
127. معجم ما أُلف عن طلب العلم, لعبدالإله الشايع وآخرين من ملتقى أهل الحديث على الإنترنت.
128. المعين على تحصيل آداب العلم وأخلاق المتعلمين، للشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي. ولعله مستل من الفتاوي السعدية, وهو مطبوع باعتناء الشيخ علي الحلبي.
129. مفتاح دار السعادة ومنشور ولاية أهل العلم والإرادة، لابن القيم.
130. المُلم في الأقوال المشوقة لطالب العلم, د. محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان.
131. من هدي السلف في طلب العلم, للدكتور محمد بن مطر الزهراني.
132. منطلقات طالب العلم، محمد حسن يعقوب.
133. منهاج طالب العلم, - برنامج عملي في التأصيل العلمي -, للشيخ صالح بن محمد الأسمري.
134. منهاج وآداب الصحابة في التعلم والتعليم, للدكتور عبدالرحمن البر.
135. المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي, للشيخ ذياب الغامدي.
136. المنهج القيم في قراءة كتب شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم, أو هداية الطريق إلى المنهج العتيق, لفهد بن عبد الله التركي.
137. النبذ في آداب طلب العلم، حمد العثمان.
138. نصائح لطالب العلم, جمع الشيباني من كتاب « صيد الخاطر ».
139. نصائح وتوجيهات حول المنهجية في طلب العلم, لأبي فهر السلفي.
140. نصوص علماء الأمة على كتب مهمة، لخالد الحيان.
141. نصيحة - أو وصية - الإمام الباجي لولديه. 
142. النصيحة الوفية لطلاب العلوم الشرعية (منظومة ألفية حول العلم وطلبه وآداب الطلب وأحاسن الكتب) نظمها وشرحها شرحا موجزا محمد عبد الحكيم القاضي.
143. نصيحة جامعة, للشيخ فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل مبارك.
144. وشي الحلل في مراتب العلم والعمل، حسين العوايشة.
145. الوصايا الجليلة للاستفادة من الدروس العلمية، للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ.
146. وصايا منهجية لطالب علم السنة النبوية، الشريف حاتم العوني.

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...1&postcount=65

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزانك أخي الفاضل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> * فضل علم السلف على علم الخلف
> 
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5530
> 
> متن الكتاب وفوائد ودرر منه أيضا
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> وهنا شرح آخر 
> *
> *خذ نسختك من شرح الشيخ السحيمي لكتاب فضل علم السلف على الخلف ) لابن رجب الحنبلي مفرغا--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.way2jannah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1191
فوائد ودرر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*37- الفقيه والمتفقه للخطيب البغدادي .
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=963
*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*فن إدارة الوقت ( طريقة عملية لطلبة العلم والباحثين للاستفادة من أوقاتهم*http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-link-833.html

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

اقتضاء العلم العمل (ط المكتب الإسلامي)

 المؤلف: أحمد بن علي بن ثابت الخطيب البغدادي أبو بكر
 المحقق: محمد ناصر الدين الألباني


http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=2276
-------------------------------------------------------------------
*أقوال طيبة من كتاب -اقتضاء العلم العمل- للخطيب البغدادي*

http://www.ansarsunna.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17179
------------------------------------------------------------------------
تعليق على كتاب اقتضاء العلم العمل للخطيب البغدادى  الشيخ علي قاسم
http://way2allah.com/khotab-item-10229.htm
------------------------------------------------------------
*تقريب كتاب اقتضاء العلم العمل*
الكتاب : تقريب كتاب اقتضاء العلم العمل
للخطيب البغدادي
إعداد
محمد خلف سلامة
التحميل
2794
http://www.brooonzyah.net/vb/t76336.html

==============================  ==============================  ==

الشيخ عبدالعظيم بدوي    http://www.ibnbadawy.com/Media/subcat.php?subcatid=137
- شرح رسالة اقتضاء العلم العمل_ الإمام الخطيب البغدادي_ -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

احفظ هذه الكلمات 
ما قل و كفى خير مما كثر و الهى 
كثرة الكتب ليست جيدة
عليك بكتاب بيان العلم و فضله تحقيق ابو الاشبال دار ابن الجوزى 
و شرح حلية طالب العلم و مقدمة المجموع للنووى للشيخ ابن عثيمين 
ثم انطلق لطلب العلم على يد علماء تاخذ عنهم الاخلاق قبل العلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

صدقت والله، ولكن الأخوة هنا لا يلزمون باقتناء هذه الكتب وقراءتها؛ ولكنهم فقط يذكرون ما أُلف في هذا الباب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> صدقت والله، ولكن الأخوة هنا لا يلزمون باقتناء هذه الكتب وقراءتها؛ ولكنهم فقط يذكرون ما أُلف في هذا الباب


أنصفتني بارك الله فيك 

فالأخ المعترض  عفا الله عنه لم يفهم المراد من الموضوع 

فالموضوع محاولة جمع كل ما تكلم عن أدب الطلب وكيفيته  وما هو معلوم .
إنك لو أردت كلمة من كتاب العلم والعمل بذاته  فالموضوع جاءك بالكتاب  وشروح الكتاب وتعليق المشايخ على الكتاب فهل هذا يكون معيبا 
غفر الله لنا ولكم 
آمين

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

اسف اخى ان كنت اغضبتك
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> اسف اخى ان كنت اغضبتك
> بارك الله فيكم


لا عليك أدخلنا الله وإياك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 
ومعنا الأخ محمد طه شعبان

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> لا عليك أدخلنا الله وإياك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 
> ومعنا الأخ محمد طه شعبان


آمين آمين، نسأله تعالى أن يجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السبل المرضية لطلب العلوم الشرعية لأبي فهر السلفي*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*منهجية للتسلسل في طلب العلم من ((الشيخ راشد الزهراني))*

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=300372

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

شرح كتاب العلم من صحيح البخاري

الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*إضاءات في طريق العلم*الفريق العلمي بمؤسسة الدرر السنية،

http://www.islamhouse.com/396343/ar/...B9%D9%84%D9%85

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

البَيِّنَةُ فِي اقتِبَاسِ العِلمِ وَالحَـِذْقِ فِيهِ
الشيخ صالح العصيمي حفظه الله 
http://www.attafreegh.com/index.php/...-#.UY2JwUp6iG4

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

-تعظيم العلم  للشيخ صالح العصيمي حفظه الله
http://www.attafreegh.com/index.php/...-#.UY2Lakp6iG4

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

خلاصة تعظيم العلم
http://www.attafreegh.com/index.php/...-#.UeOBKo0vkWE

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا إله الا الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*كتاب ’مَجَاِلسٌ فِي الْعِلْمِ‘ | لفضيلة الشّيخ محمّد بن رمزان الهاجريّ**كتاب ’مَجَاِلسٌ فِي الْعِلْمِ‘ | لفضيلة الشّيخ محمّد بن رمزان الهاجريّ | [pdf]*  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 مَجَاِلسٌ فِي الْعِلْمِ

لفضيلة الشّيخ 
 محمّد بن رمزان الهاجريّ 
حفظه الله

التّحميل مِن المُرفقات

ما هو العلمُ؟
العلمُ هو معرفةُ الحقِّ بالأدلّةِ الشّرعيّةِ، ومِن أجملِ ما قيل في هذا شِعرًا:

العلـم قال الله قال رسـولـه    ***    قال الصّحابة هم أولـو العرفان
ما العلم نصبك للخلاف سفاهة  ***  بين الرّسـول وبين قول فُلان(1)
ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
(1): القصيدة النونيّة، الكافية الشّافية لابن القيِّم



 
*ـ فهرس الموضوعات ـ 

*▪ مُقدِّمة ..............................  ....................  ......................3
▪ مُقدِّمة المُؤلِّف ..............................  ....................  ...............4
▪ مجالسٌ في العلمِ ..............................  ....................  ..............4
▪ جُملةٌ مِن الآداب الّتي ينبغي أنْ يتحلّى بها طالِبُ العلم .............................1  4
▪ مصادر وطُرُق تلقِّي العلم ..............................  ....................  ....24
▪ أنموذجٌ للمُتابعةِ والعنايةِ بها ..............................  ....................  ...39
▪ طالِبُ العلم والكُتب ..............................  ....................  ........70
▪ بعضُ ما يُشين طالِب العلم ..............................  ....................  ...89
▪ أخلاقيّات طالِب العلم مع مَن حوله ..............................  ...............103
▪ مواقِفٌ ينبغي لطالِبِ العلم أنْ ينتبِهَ فيها ..............................  ............113

الدُّروس الصّوتيّة على هذا الرّابط
[مادة صوتية] :: مجالس في العلم :: لفضيلة الشيخ محمد بن رمزان الهاجري -حفظه الله-
  



 الملفات المرفقة 					 	 مجالس في العلم للشيخ محمد رمزان الهاجري.pdf‏

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله شيخنا  الفاضل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

التعريف بآداب التأليف للإمام السيوطي
تطريز شيخنا المبارك  صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي حفظه الله
ط§ظ„ط?ط*ظ…ظ?ظ„  §ط? - ظ…ظ†ظ‡ط¬ظ?ط© ط·ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… - ط§ظ„ط?ط¹ط±ظ?ظپ ط¨ط¢ط¯ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ط?ط£ظ„ظ?ظپ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر  أبو زيد رحمه الله
> مكتبة مشكاة الاسلامية
> 
> وهذا نظمها لسلطان الشمري 
> حادية أولي الفهم في نظم ( حلية طالب العلم ) - ملتقى طالبات العلم
> 
> 
> *شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد   شرح بن عثيمين رحمه الله* 
> مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية
> ...




*مختصر حلية طالب العلم**د.محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان

*مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

العلم فضله  وكيفيته وطلبه

د علي ونيس


مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*فرائد الفوائد من مجالس العلم

ناصر بن سعيد سيف السيف

*مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*نصائح منهجيّة لطالب علم السنّة النبويّة - pdf*

*المؤلف*
* د. حاتم بن عارف الشريف*



مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

المجالسة وجواهر العلم (ت: مشهور)
المجالسة وجواهر العلم (ت: مشهور) - المكتبة الوقفية للكتب المصورة PDF

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> *مختصر حلية طالب العلم**د.محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان
> 
> *مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية



* مختصر حلية طالب العلم*



* طه بن حسين بافضل*



مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية

#103

لتكتمل المادة في مشاركة واحدة

*حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله
مكتبة مشكاة الاسلامية

وهذا نظمها لسلطان الشمري 
حادية أولي الفهم في نظم ( حلية طالب العلم ) - ملتقى طالبات العلم


شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد شرح بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية







[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي - ملتقى أهل الحديث






أحمد سعيد الفودعي


[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سعد الشتري

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=140927
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm?d...categoryid=496


نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر ابو زيد بصوت الشيخ محمد العريفي ووصيية الالبيري

ظ†ط¸ظ… ط*ظ„ظ?ط© ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ„ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¨ظƒط± ط§ط¨ظˆ ط²ظ?ط¯ ط¨طµظˆط? ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظ?ظپظ? ظˆظˆطµظ?ظ?ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ط¨ظ?ط±  ?

*



*مختصر حلية طالب العلم**د.محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان

*مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t98571-6/#ixzz2mGkQbUaA

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل

**عبدالفتاح أبو غدة


*http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=2680

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*العلماء والميثاق

الشيخ عبدالعزيز الطريفي*http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=2612

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كيف تطلب العلم
عائض بن عبدالله القرني
الرابط*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مزالق في طلب العلم
سلمان بن فهد العودة
التحميل*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*همة السلف في طلب العلم
لشيخنا أبي عبد الله عبد الرحمن بن مرعي العدني (حفظه الله)
الرابط*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كيف بدأ الكتاب
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كيفية دراسة الفقه
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كيف يفكر المسلم في الواقع
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فضل العلم وصفات أهله
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أربع مسائل في طلب العلم
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*همة السلف في طلب العلم
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*كيف تقرأ كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قواعد القواعد
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*فضل العلم والتعليم
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*عوائق طلب العلم
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*طالب العلم والكتب
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*طالب العلم والتأريخ
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*طالب العلم والبحث
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*طالب العلم والاعتناء بالسنة والحديث
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ضرورة التفقه في الدين
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*مقدمة الدروس العلمية العامة في العلم والدعوة والتربية
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ثمرات العلم
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الوصايا الجلية للاستفادة من الدروس العلمية
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*المصطلحات وأثرها على العلم والثقافة والرأي العام
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*هموم طالب العلم
صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*المنهجية في قراءة كتب أهل العلم
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الفقهاء ومتطلبات العصر
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الفرق بين كتب الفقه وكتب الحديث
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*الفرق بين العقد والملح
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*المنهجية في طلب العلم
صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكن أنا في حيرة كيف أبين لك حفظك الله ورعاك

أولا رحمني الله وإياك

ثانيا  بعض ما ذكرته حفظك الله مذكور في الموضوع هنا 

ثالثا  كثيرا مما ذكرته حفظك الله  في موضوع  http://majles.alukah.net/t113579-2/

وعلى كل جزاك الله خيرا على مساهمتك

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوخزيمةالمصرى
					

جزاكم الله خيرا 
لكن أنا في حيرة كيف أبين لك حفظك الله ورعاك

أولا رحمني الله وإياك

ثانيا  بعض ما ذكرته حفظك الله مذكور في الموضوع هنا 

ثالثا  كثيرا مما ذكرته حفظك الله  في موضوع  http://majles.alukah.net/t113579-2/

وعلى كل جزاك الله خيرا على مساهمتك


لقد ذكرت أني أخطأت في وضعها بارك الله فيك فأعتذر ()*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* نبذة من آداب المعلمين والمتعلمين للعلامة ابن سعدي*http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&rc...59568121,d.bGQ

*تحميل مقطع نبذة من آداب المعلمين والمتعلمين للشيخ ابن سعدي للشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي*http://www.islamhouse.com/442732/ar/...B9%D8%AF%D9%8A

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=146762
*شرح المنظومة الميمية في الوصايا والآداب العلمية لحافظ الحكمي للشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله*

===========================
وهي هنا مكتوبة 
المنظومة الميمية في الوصايا والآداب العلمية
=========================
المنظومة الميمية في الوصايا و الآداب العلمية للشيخ حافظ الحكمي قراءه صوتيه

المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t93013/#ixzz2qlV7iCXK
==============================  ======
http://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&rc...59568121,d.bGQ
==============================  ===
*شرح المنظومة الميمية في الآداب الشرعية للشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير مفرغ على الشاملة*http://shamela.ws/index.php/book/27194

==============================  ==
[ للتحميل ] كتاب « شرح المنظومة المِيْمِيَّة » ،للشّيخِ عبد الرَّزَّاق البَدر

المصدر :  http://majles.alukah.net/t55853/#ixzz2qlZ7jjsr

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كتيب (( العِلمُ فضله، وكيفية طلبه ))

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

كتاب آداب طالب الحديث 
للشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبوزيد

http://ia700305.us.archive.org/34/it...do/mjelmbz.pdf

شرح
آداب طالب الحديث للعلامة بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله
للشيخ صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي حفظه الله 
( كاملا ) 
وكان شرح الكتاب ضمن برنامج اليوم الواحد التاسع
الأربعاء 2/5/1432هـ

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=244279

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بك أبا خزيمة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

آمين 
وبك شيخنا الحبيب

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* التذكرة لطالب العلم

محمد بن سرار اليامي

*http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=6061

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> كتاب" فضل العلم "
> 
>  للشيخ المربي 
> أبي عبد الله محمد بن سعيد رسلان حفظه الله 
> 
> وهذا رابطه http://www.rslan.com/book/view-20.html
> 
> 
> كتاب" العلم والعمل"
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++++++++++++++
كتاب آداب طالب العلم لسيدنا أبي عبدالله محمد بن سعيد رسلان  حفظه الله للإسلام والمسلمين 
وهذا رابط  الكتاب 
http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25358

وهذا رابط قراءة الكتاب فيديو للمصنف حفظه الله قرأه الشيخ حفظه الله منذ سنين وهو على اليوتيوب
______________________
وشرح آخر بعد سنين عددا، قريب هو ذا الشرح   لشيخنا حفظه الله وهو على اليوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...84%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* رسالة الآداب في علم آداب البحث والمناظرة لطاشكبري زاده*




* حايف النبهان*


http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=10254

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

هذه القصيده الرائعه ..جمع فيها الشيخ محمد ابو الحسن الكرديّ شروط وآداب حفظ القرآن وطرق مراجعته

الحمدلله الذي أغناني
وأعزني بتلاوة القرآن

ثم الصلاة على النبي المصطفى
خير البرايا من بني عدنان

ياطالباً سبلَ النجاة وراغباً
حفظَ القرآن بلهفةٍ و تفان

إني أسوق موضحاً لك خطة
تبدو كمثل قلائد العقيان

تقرا بها القرآن سهلاً ليناً
تنجو بها ، من آفة النسيان

أخلصْ لربك ، و ادعُه ليثبتك
ويزيل عنك وساوس الشيطان

ودع الذنوب كبيرَها وصغيرَها
فالذنبُ يطفئ جذوة الأذهان

وعليك بالشيخ المؤيَّد بالسند
الحافظ الثقة الكريم الداني

الزاهد الورع ، المضيئة حاله
بمكارم الأخلاق و الإيمان

لا تنقطعْ عن درس شيخك مرةً
واحذرْ من الإهمال والرَّوَغان

اذهبْ إليه و لو بحفظك آية
فالوصلُ ، يروي ظلة الظمآن

عقبَ الصلاة احفظْ ثلاثةَ أسطر
مع كلِّ فرضٍ ، لا تكنْ بالواني

مجموعُها هي عشرة مع خمسة
في كلّ يومٍ باسمٍ ريَّان

مجموعها في ستة ياصاحبي
تسعون سطراً وضّحت ببيان

في سابع الأيام راجعْ ما مضي
لتثبِّت المحفوظَ في رسخان

إنْ شئتَ فاحفظْ خمسَ آيات فقط
في كلِّ يومٍ طيبِ الأركان

مجموعها خمسون مع مئة إذا
في كل شهر ياأولي الحسبان

راجعْ وكرر ما حفظت بلا ملل
واكتبه مشروحاً ببعض معان

راجع مع الأصحاب في وقت اللقا
والنصح للاخوات و الاخوان

وقراءة ٌ في هاتفٍ لو آية
خير من البطلان و الهذيان

واقرأ بوردك في قيامك بالدُّجى
فالليلُ فيه لطائفُ المنَّان
ِ
في سائرالصلوات أيضا فاقرأٓنْ
واشكرْ لربك واسع السلطان

وانظرْ إلى الآيات ، إنَّ النظر
عونٌ لنقش الذكر في الأذهان

واحفظْ فؤادَك مااستطعت من الهوى
حتى يضئ القلبُ ، بالقرآن

وعليك بالمتشابهات ، فإنّها
عونٌ لحفظ الذكر، و التبيان

إن التشابه في القرآن كرامة
للحافظ المتدبر اليقظان

وإذا نسيت الحفظ أو كثُر الخطأ
لاتيأسَنْ ، فذا من الشيطان

وإذا ختمْتَ فراجعَنْ في سبعة
متأسياً ، بنبيك الإنسان

وابرأْ من الشرك الخفي وشره
واطهرْ من الأحقاد و الأضغان

لا تنتظرْ أبداً ثناءً من أحد
أو مأربا إذْ كلُّ شئٍ فان
ِ
سرْ خاشعا والبسْ ثيابا طيبا
متطيباً بالطيب و الريحان

وخذ السواك مع القرنفل في فمك
متنظفاً ، لحلاوة القرآن

ودع القبائح والرذائل والمرا
لاتغد في الأفعال كالصبيان

ودع القراءة في مكان سئ
كمكان أهل الفسق والعصيان

ودع التسول بالقران وعش به
رجلا كريم الطبع غير جبان

واستغن بالقرآن عن دنيا البشر
ثم استعنْ بالخالق الرحمن

نزل القران لتعملوا قومي به
لم يأت للزينات و الأحزان

ياحاملَ القرءان فاقرأ وارتق
رتلْ ، فأنت المؤمن الرباني

بل أنت خيرْ الناس قال المصطفى
بحديثه المروي عن عثمان

يارب عفواً ان أسأت فإنني
عبد ضعيفٌ يا إلهي فان
ِ
ولئن أصبت فمنك وحدك خالقي
أنت الكريم ، و واسع الغفران

نظم الكلام محمد بن أبي الحسن
أكرمْه ياذا الفضل والإحسان

ورفاقَه في مجلسِ اقرأ وارتق
اغفرْ لهم بشفاعة القرآن

وكذاك كلَّ ، مرتل و معلم
أغدقْ عليهم نعمة الرضوان

ثم الصلاة على النبي محمد
ما مرَّ وقتٌ في الورى وثوان.


الموضوع الأصلي: http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t18953.html#ixzz31TEr5IdP

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* إتحاف النبلاء بسير العلماء 

*http://forum.islamacademy.net/showthread.php?t=55852

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*إتحاف النبلاء بوصف مجالس العلماء pdf*http://majles.alukah.net/t96087/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*شرح كتاب العلم لأبي خيثمة - عبد الكريم الخضير*http://shamela.ws/index.php/book/21627

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> كتاب آداب طالب العلم لسيدنا أبي عبدالله محمد بن سعيد رسلان  حفظه الله للإسلام والمسلمين 
> وهذا رابط  الكتاب 
> http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25358
> 
> وهذا رابط قراءة الكتاب فيديو للمصنف حفظه الله قرأه الشيخ حفظه الله منذ سنين وهو على اليوتيوب
> ______________________
> وشرح آخر بعد سنين عددا، قريب هو ذا الشرح   لشيخنا حفظه الله وهو على اليوتيوب
> http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...84%D8%A7%D9%86


----------------------------------------------
*التعليق على كتاب (آداب طالب العلم للشيخ محمد سعيد رسلان) لشيخنا / محمد بن مبارك الشرافي رفع*file: :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: I:/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84  %D9%8A%D9%82%20%D8%B9%D9%84%D9  %89%20%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8  %20(%D8%A2%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%A8%2  0%D8%B7%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%20%D  8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%85%2  0%D9%84%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%A  E%20%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF%2  0%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%AF%20%D  8%B1%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%86)%  20%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%AE%D9%  86%D8%A7%20%20%20%D9%85%D8%AD%  D9%85%D8%AF%20%D8%A8%D9%86%20%  D9%85%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%83%  20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%  A7%D9%81%D9%8A%20%D8%B1%D9%81%  D8%B9%20%20%20%D9%85%D8%AD%D9%  85%D8%AF%20%D8%A8%D9%86%20%D8%  B5%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AD%20%D8%A7%  D9%84%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86%20%D9%  85%D9%86%D8%B2%D9%87%D9%8A)%20  %20%D8%AA%D8%AD%D9%85%D9%8A%D9  %84%20%D9%85%D8%AC%D8%A7%D9%86  %D9%8A%20%D9%88%D9%85%D8%A8%D8  %A7%D8%B4%D8%B1%20%20%D8%A3%D8  %B1%D8%B4%D9%8A%D9%81%20%D8%A7  %D9%84%D8%A5%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B1  %D9%86%D8%AA.htm

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سلوة الحزين ولذة السالين
محمد أحمد محمد العماري

سلوة الحزين ولذة السالين: في هذه الرسالة بيان شيءٍ من فضل العلم وأهله، وقد اقتبسَه المُصنِّف من ثُلَّةٍ من كتب أهل العلم في هذا الباب.

​*http://IslamHouse.com/398768*

----------


## علي بياتسي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله 
أسأل الله أن يتقبل

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أثر العلم الشرعي في مواجهة العنف والعدوان*عبدالعزيز الفوزان

http://www.islamhouse.com/116862/ar/...88%D8%A7%D9%86

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*أربع قواعد تدور الأحكام عليها ويليها نبذة في اتباع النصوص مع احترام العلماء*

http://www.islamhouse.com/264148/ar/...85%D8%A7%D8%A1



محمد بن عبدالوهاب  التميمي

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

اللهم اعف عني وتقبل مني واغفر لي ذللي وخطئي واجعله خالصا لوجهك 
كل من استفاد من موضوعي هذا أرجو منه دعوة تنفعني في الدنيا والآخرة  
اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة لي ولإخواني وارحمنا وأنت أرحم الراحمين 
آمين

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الطالبة المثالية والهمة العالية**الطالبة المثالية والهمة العالية [ سعاد الغامدي ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*إيقاظ أولي الهمم العالية إلى اغتنام الأوقات الخالية [ عبد العزيز بن محمد السلمان ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الهمة العالية معوقاتها ومقوماتها**الهمة العالية معوقاتها ومقوماتها [ محمد بن إبراهيم الحمد ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*علو الهمة .. طريقك إلى القمة [ القسم العلمي بمدار الوطن ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*دليل الطالب إلى النجاح [ أبو الحسن بن محمد الفقيه ] - كتب - عربي - PDF


**دليل الطالب إلى النجاح [ أبو الحسن بن محمد الفقيه ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

صالح بن غانم السدلان


*طلب العلم [ صالح بن غانم السدلان ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الإضاءة في أهمية الكتاب والقراءة**الإضاءة في أهمية الكتاب والقراءة [ خالد بن عبد العزيز النصار ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*هذه نصيحتي يا طالب العلم إن أردت النجاة**هذه نصيحتي يا طالب العلم إن أردت النجاة [ عبد العزيز بن محمد السدحان , فيحان بن سليمان الغربي ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*كيف تقرأ كتابًا .. قواعد وأساليب*


*كيف تقرأ كتابًا .. قواعد وأساليب [ زيد بن محمد الرماني ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الحفظ: أهميته - عجائبه - طريقته - أسبابه**الحفظ: أهميته - عجائبه - طريقته - أسبابه [ عبد القيوم السحيباني ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*طالب العلم ومواسم العبادات

**طالب العلم ومواسم العبادات [ خالد بن عثمان السبت ] - صوتيات - عربي - MP3*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*لطائف المعارف فيما لمواسم العام من الوظائف**لطائف المعارف فيما لمواسم العام من الوظائف [ ابن رجب الحنبلي ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*إضاءات في طريق العلم**إضاءات في طريق العلم - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*تنبيهات الطنطاوي على مسيرة التعليم**تنبيهات الطنطاوي على مسيرة التعليم [ محمد بن عبد الله الهبدان ] - كتب - عربي - PDF*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوخزيمةالمصرى 
حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله
مكتبة مشكاة الاسلامية

وهذا نظمها لسلطان الشمري 
حادية أولي الفهم في نظم ( حلية طالب العلم ) - ملتقى طالبات العلم


شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد شرح بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية







[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي - ملتقى أهل الحديث






أحمد سعيد الفودعي


[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سعد الشتري

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=140927
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm?d...categoryid=496


نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر ابو زيد بصوت الشيخ محمد العريفي ووصيية الالبيري

ظ†ط¸ظ… ط*ظ„ظ?ط© ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ„ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¨ظƒط± ط§ط¨ظˆ ط²ظ?ط¯ ط¨طµظˆط? ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظ?ظپظ? ظˆظˆطµظ?ظ?ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ط¨ظ?ط±   �?


*

*مختصر حلية طالب العلمد.محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان

مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية*

شرح شيخنا عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله على شرح العثيمين على الحلية  وهو من أمتع ما سمعت  بحق 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMqDK5LxeDE

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ثمرة العلم العمل

الشيخ د. عبد الرزاق بن عبد المحسن البدر

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....7#.VOEjNiuG-0s

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

المنهج الصفي للطالب الوفي

 د. حمزة آل فتحي

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....5#.VOElGiuG-0t

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

تصحيح الهمة لعلماء وطلبة علم الأمة

ياسر فكري

http://www.almeshkat.net/books/open....5#.VOEoMSuG-0s

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
نصائح هامة على طريق النجاح

*أبو الحسن بن محمد الفقيه

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...D8%AD-412.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
الصعود إلى قمة النجاح

*القسم العلمي بمدار الوطن

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...8%AD-1040.html



*وثبة نحو النجاح

*أبو الحسن بن محمد الفقيه

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...D8%AD-897.html



*دليل الطالب إلى النجاح

*أبو الحسن بن محمد الفقيه

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...8%AD-1259.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
صفات الطالب المثالي " مع ذكر بعض المخالفات التي يقع فيها كثير من الطلاب "

*القسم العلمي بمدار الوطن

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...8%A8-1038.html

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجزاكم مثله 
بعض ما كتبتم حفظكم الله  مكرر  في المشاركات في الصفحة التاسعة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*السلم التعليمي لطلب العلم*الشيخ بدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبي 

http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8471

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*كتاب العلم 
العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله 
http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=5&book=704

*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> المجالسة وجواهر العلم (ت: مشهور)
> المجالسة وجواهر العلم (ت: مشهور) - المكتبة الوقفية للكتب المصورة PDF


وبصيغة الشاملة على الرابط
http://shamela.ws/index.php/book/9948

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الطريق إلى الترقي في تحصيل العلوم الشرعية

http://majles.alukah.net/t142541/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*«مرحباً يا طالب العلم» كتاب جديد للشيخ ربيع بن هادي عمير المدخلي*


*«الورقات - القاهرة»: صدر* *عن دار أضواء السلف المصرية و دار الميراث النبوي بالجزائر العاصمة* *كتاب** من تأليــف فضيلة العلامة ربيع بن هادي عمير المدخلي حفظه الله و رعاه**، وهو بعنوان:* *«مرحباً يا طالب العلم**»** في  مجلد واحد ويقع في «488 ورقة»، وهو ضمن سلسلة من التــوجيهات الأثــرية و الــوصايا السنية لــطلاب الــعلوم الشرعية، وهو جزء من مشروع «التقييد البديع لمجالس و محاضرات الشيخ* *ربيع».* *
*
*ملاحظات:*
*لطلب الكتاب من دار أضواء السلف المصرية:*
*العنوان: شارع الهدى المحمدي، أحمد عرابي، مساكن عين شمس،  القاهرة.*
*هـاتف المبيعات: 00201001001145 .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*http://majles.alukah.net/images/metr...quote_icon.png المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوخزيمةالمصرى http://majles.alukah.net/images/metr...wpost-left.png
حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله
مكتبة مشكاة الاسلامية

وهذا نظمها لسلطان الشمري 
حادية أولي الفهم في نظم ( حلية طالب العلم ) - ملتقى طالبات العلم


شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد شرح بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية








[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي - ملتقى أهل الحديث







أحمد سعيد الفودعي


[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سعد الشتري

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=140927
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm?d...categoryid=496


نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر ابو زيد بصوت الشيخ محمد العريفي ووصيية الالبيري

ظ†ط¸ظ…  ط*ظ„ظ?ط© ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ„ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¨ظƒط± ط§ط¨ظˆ ط²ظ?ط¯ ط¨طµظˆط?  ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظ?ظپظ? ظˆظˆطµظ?ظ?ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ط¨ظ?ط±   �� �?


*


*مختصر حلية طالب العلمد.محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان

مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية*

شرح شيخنا عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله على شرح العثيمين على الحلية وهو من أمتع ما سمعت بحق 



http://www.ibn-abdelaziz.com/catsmktba-149.html  شرح حلية طالب العلم لشيخنا على بن عبدالعزيز موسى حفظه الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*حمل شرح تعليم المتعلم للزرنوجي الشيخ/صالح العصيمي mp3*  https://archive.org/details/Sharh-Ta3leem-Al-Muta3allim

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.abohazm.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=76
شرح الحلية محمد حسني القاهري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*http://majles.alukah.net/images/metr...quote_icon.png المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوخزيمةالمصرى http://majles.alukah.net/images/metr...wpost-left.png
حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله
مكتبة مشكاة الاسلامية

وهذا نظمها لسلطان الشمري 
حادية أولي الفهم في نظم ( حلية طالب العلم ) - ملتقى طالبات العلم


شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد شرح بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية









[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي - ملتقى أهل الحديث








أحمد سعيد الفودعي


[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سعد الشتري

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=140927
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm?d...categoryid=496


نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر ابو زيد بصوت الشيخ محمد العريفي ووصيية الالبيري

ظ†ط¸ظ…  ط*ظ„ظ?ط© ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ„ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¨ظƒط± ط§ط¨ظˆ ط²ظ?ط¯ ط¨طµظˆط?  ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظ?ظپظ? ظˆظˆطµظ?ظ?ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ط¨ظ?ط±   �� �� �?


*



*مختصر حلية طالب العلمد.محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان

مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية*

شرح شيخنا عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله على شرح العثيمين على الحلية وهو من أمتع ما سمعت بحق 


http://www.ibn-abdelaziz.com/catsmktba-149.html شرح حلية طالب العلم لشيخنا على بن عبدالعزيز موسى حفظه الله

 http://www.abohazm.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=76
شرح الحلية محمد حسني القاهري

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> عنوان الكتاب: أخلاق العلماء (ت الأنصاري)
>  المؤلف: محمد بن الحسين الآجري أبو بكر
>  المحقق: إسماعيل بن محمد الأنصاري - عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف آل الشيخ
>  حالة الفهرسة: غير مفهرس
>  الناشر: رئاسة إدارات البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد - السعودية
>  سنة النشر: 1398 - 1978
>  عدد المجلدات: 1
>  عدد الصفحات: 127
>  الحجم (بالميجا): 1
> ...


محمد حسني القاهري 
http://www.abohazm.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=122

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

آداب العالم والمتعلم والمفتي والمستفتي وفضل طلب العلم (مقدمة المجموع)

 عنوان الكتاب: آداب العالم والمتعلم والمفتي والمستفتي وفضل طلب العلم (مقدمة المجموع)
 المؤلف: يحي بن شرف الدين النووي أبو زكريا محي الدين
 حالة الفهرسة: غير مفهرس
 الناشر: مكتبة الصحابة
 سنة النشر: 1408 - 1987
 عدد المجلدات: 1
 رقم الطبعة: 1
 عدد الصفحات: 86
 الحجم (بالميجا): 2
 تاريخ إضافته: 16 / 11 / 2008
 شوهد: 7204 مرة
رابط التحميل من موقع Archive
 التحميل المباشر:
الكتاب

وشرحه  للشيح محمد حسني القاهري

http://www.abohazm.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=186

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*http://majles.alukah.net/images/metr...quote_icon.png المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوخزيمةالمصرى http://majles.alukah.net/images/metr...wpost-left.png
حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله
مكتبة مشكاة الاسلامية

وهذا نظمها لسلطان الشمري 
حادية أولي الفهم في نظم ( حلية طالب العلم ) - ملتقى طالبات العلم


شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد شرح بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية










[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي - ملتقى أهل الحديث









أحمد سعيد الفودعي


[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سعد الشتري

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=140927
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm?d...categoryid=496


نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر ابو زيد بصوت الشيخ محمد العريفي ووصيية الالبيري

ظ†ط¸ظ…  ط*ظ„ظ?ط© ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ„ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¨ظƒط± ط§ط¨ظˆ ط²ظ?ط¯ ط¨طµظˆط?  ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظ?ظپظ? ظˆظˆطµظ?ظ?ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ط¨ظ?ط±   �� �� ��  �?


*





*مختصر حلية طالب العلمد.محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان

مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية*

شرح شيخنا عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله على شرح العثيمين على الحلية وهو من أمتع ما سمعت بحق 


http://www.ibn-abdelaziz.com/catsmktba-149.html شرح حلية طالب العلم لشيخنا على بن عبدالعزيز موسى حفظه الله

 http://www.abohazm.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=76
شرح الحلية محمد حسني القاهري
-----------------------------------
*شرح حلية طالب العلم – الشيخ فيصل بن قزار الجاسم*http://dro-s.com/%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AD-...2%D8%A7%D8%B1/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*حلية طالب العلم - للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله*شرح الشيخ على عبدالعزيز موسى 
http://www.ibn-abdelaziz.com/catsmktba-151.html

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الجواهر المضية في ثلاثة مباحث علمية لطلاب العلوم العلية*

 * المؤلف*
 * زهران بن إبراهيم كاده*




http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=103&book=12933

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

* المدخل إلى طلب العلم*

 * المؤلف*
 * زهران بن إبراهيم كاده*




http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=8&book=10327

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*المقدمات الضرورية لطلاب العلوم الشرعية*

 * المؤلف*
 * زهران بن إبراهيم كاده

*




http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=8&book=10385

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*المبادئ العشرة لعلم أصول الفقه*

 * المؤلف*
 * زهران بن إبراهيم كاده*




http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=103&book=12331

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*شرح الحلية لشيخنا صالح السحيمي حفظه الله 
http://www.alharamain.gov.sa//index....owseby=speaker
http://majles.alukah.net/images/metr...quote_icon.pngالمشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوخزيمةالمصرى http://majles.alukah.net/images/metr...wpost-left.png
حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله
مكتبة مشكاة الاسلامية

وهذا نظمها لسلطان الشمري 
حادية أولي الفهم في نظم ( حلية طالب العلم ) - ملتقى طالبات العلم


شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد شرح بن عثيمين رحمه الله 
مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية











[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بدر بن طامي العتيبي - ملتقى أهل الحديث










أحمد سعيد الفودعي


[شرح حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سعد الشتري

http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=140927
http://www.alshathri.net/index.cfm?d...categoryid=496


نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر ابو زيد بصوت الشيخ محمد العريفي ووصيية الالبيري

ظ†ط¸ظ…  ط*ظ„ظ?ط© ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ظ… ظ„ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ط¨ظƒط± ط§ط¨ظˆ ط²ظ?ط¯ ط¨طµظˆط?  ط§ظ„ط´ظ?ط® ظ…ط*ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ظ?ظپظ? ظˆظˆطµظ?ظ?ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظ„ط¨ظ?ط±   �� �� ��  �� �?


*









*مختصر حلية طالب العلمد.محمد بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان

مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية*

شرح شيخنا عادل الشوربجي حفظه الله على شرح العثيمين على الحلية وهو من أمتع ما سمعت بحق 


http://www.ibn-abdelaziz.com/catsmktba-149.html شرح حلية طالب العلم لشيخنا على بن عبدالعزيز موسى حفظه الله

 http://www.abohazm.com/catplay.php?catsmktba=76
شرح الحلية محمد حسني القاهري
-----------------------------------
*شرح حلية طالب العلم – الشيخ فيصل بن قزار الجاسم*

http://dro-s.com/%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AD-...2%D8%A7%D8%B1/

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

شرح كتاب التعالم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله ، للشيخ الفاضل صالح السحيمي حفظه الله .

http://www.alharamain.gov.sa//index....owseby=speaker

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://www.alharamain.gov.sa//index....owseby=speaker

التبيان في آداب حملة القرآن عبدالمحسن القاسم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وقال الشافعي رحمه الله: حق على طلبة العلم بلوغ غاية جهدهم في الاستكثار من العلم، والصبر على كل عارض دون طلبه، وإخلاص النية لله في إدراك علمه نصاً واستنباطاً، والرغبة إلى الله تعالى في العون عليه.
وقال الربيع: لم أر الشافعي آكلاً بنهار ولا نائماً بليل لاشتغاله بالتصنيف، ومع ذلك فلا يحمل نفسه من ذلك فوق طاقتها كيلا تسأم ويمل، فربما نفرت نفرة لا يمكنه تداركها، بل يكون أمره في ذلك قصداً، وكل إنسان أبصر بنفسه.
*131- كتاب : آداب العلماء والمتعلمين
المؤلف : الحسين ابن المنصور اليمني
*http://www.islamicbook.ws/amma/adab-...almtalmin.html

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  
لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## أبو يعلى القبائلي

السلام عليكم مرت عيني بهذا الموضع ولم أجد شفاء الغليل بما ذكر الإخوة فطاوعتني النفس لإضافة ما ارتأيته مفيد فأقول وبالله أستعين: لم يذكر الإخوة(فيما اطلعت عليه) الأصل في هذا الباب في عصرنا ألا وهو حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد وأنصحكم ( عن تجربة) بدروس الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حيث إنه يبين سبيل الطلب عن طول تجربة (ناجحة) وبعد عناء كبير في طريق التحصيل ومن يستمع له يشعر بما أقوله .. وكذلك بالشيخ صالح آل الشيخ فالرجل عجيب وصاحب علم قوي مؤصل وعليكم بكتب المتقدمين فمن فاتك بليلة فاتك بحيلة كما يقال عندنا والله أعلى وأعلم *

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

بارك الله فيك ، أمتأكد مما تقول ؟
فاذهب للمشاركات الأولى في الموضوع .
والشيخ صالح كتبه رئيس في هذا الأمر.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ولو أردت الزيادة فزد ولكن ليس بمكرر

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عنوان الكتاب: المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي وبعض الفوائد والنكات العلمية
 المؤلف: ذياب بن سعد آل حمدان الغامدي
 تاريخ الإضافة: 24 / 10 / 2015
 شوهد: 2738 مرة
رابط التحميل من موقع Archive
 التحميل المباشر: | تحميل | تصفح | (نسخة للشاملة)

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

عنوان الكتاب: طلب العلم قواعد ونصائح وحكم
 المؤلف: شمس الدين محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان الذهبي
 المحقق: خليل بن محمد العربي
 تاريخ الإضافة: 08 / 02 / 2015
 شوهد: 5175 مرة
رابط التحميل من موقع Archive
 التحميل المباشر: | تحميل | تصفح

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

http://en.calameo.com/read/000131910...source=library

كتاب (العلم وسائله وثماره)
للأستاذ الشيخ سليمان الرحيلي حفظه الله

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله جهد مشكور  تقبله الله منك ونفعنا وإياك بما نقرأ .
وجعله في موازين حسناتك .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نسأل الله الثبات على الحق وعلى المنهج القويم، وأن لا يحرمنا من العلم وأهله.

----------


## أبوعبدالله عبدالرحمن

http://al-badr.net/sub/364 
 شرح حلية طالب العلم 
الشيخ عبدالرزاق البدر

----------

